# Just brought a new m/h and need to get it alarmed help



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

Just brought a new m/h and need to get it alarmed would like advise on a alarm that i can arm when inside totally green as to what sort should get. what about strikeback T ?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi - here has been much discussion on here - highly rated but a tad expensive - either do a search or >CLICK HERE<


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

fairways said:


> Just brought a new m/h and need to get it alarmed would like advise on a alarm that i can arm when inside totally green as to what sort should get. what about strikeback T ?


I'm having one fitted on 5 June. I asked the insurance company first what they would recommend and this was it.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Strikeback is a tad expensive but it does exactly what it says on the tin.
Very pleased with mine especially the arming while sleeping.


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Yep, I echo the positive comments regarding the Strikeback T.

We had the extra sirens fitted - my they make a cacaphony, not something you could ignore.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We have an alarm fitted and it can be armed when we are sleeping, and it goes off if the door is opened, but i am curious to know if there is an alarm that comes with a red flashing light (as you see in cars), I was wondering if one of these lights could be fitted near the habitation door handle, surely this would put off some of the crooks, I think I would prefer them to walk past my vehicle rather than force it and run off, leaving me with a damaged door to fix.


cheers cavaqueen


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

cavaqueen said:


> ............... i am curious to know if there is an alarm that comes with a red flashing light (as you see in cars), I was wondering if one of these lights could be fitted near the habitation door handle............
> 
> cheers cavaqueen


Yep - Strikeback. Interior, exterior, front, back - wherever you want them.

I suspect you can also buy some leds from Maplins and wire them into your existing set up - someone here is sure to know the circuitry.


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Strikeback is a tad expensive but it does exactly what it says on the tin.


It does indeed. But beware of hidden charges?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Have it fitted in the exterior awning lamp, it's high up and a lot more visible to would be opportunists :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Have it fitted in the exterior awning lamp, it's high up and a lot more visible to would be opportunists :wink:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Have it fitted in the exterior awning lamp


WTF??

I aint got one of those, but, I sure as hell would like to have one, if only for the brag concept 8O


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> would like to have one, if only for the brag concept


Brag away Wile, see link below 

http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/106/products_id/532


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Heh?

Nuke makes me smile, I am sure my local parts co would give Halfords a run for their money if they employed him?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

its all about enterprise


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> its all about enterprise


Is it hell, it's about money


----------



## asilley (May 1, 2005)

Had Strikeback fitted on 2 M/Hs. Yes, expensive but never had any problems and together with other additions, workmanship superb.

Andrew


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have a Burstner 747 and have a Toad Cat 1 alarm fitted. You can arm this whilst inside and it also covers all doors & hatches. Also has the red flashing light.

It was recommended to us by Barrons and fitted by
http://www.leisuretechservices.co.uk/security/main_index.htm
who would give you great service & support. They will fit it at your home (anywhere uk) or you can go to them.

I have no connection with Leisure tech other than being a satisfied customer :wink: .


----------

